# 1997 Cardiovascular exam guidelines



## chrisdtst (May 13, 2010)

I had  audited using the 1997 guidelilnes for our cardiology group. We recently began using an EMR system an am going to audit using the system now.
My concern now is that when our docs do a comprehensive exam using the system it does default to the 97 rules for the single organ exam, but under the guidelines it specifies that they must document all areas identified by a bullet and a least on elelment in the shaded boxes. The shaded gastro box says the must obtain a stool sample for patients being considered for anticoag theraphy.... really who does that?
Another is the exam of the liver and spleen.... I don't think that there are many "cardiologist who truly do this or the occult blood... but if they really don't do it then they will NEVER get a comprehensive.
Am I correct? Do I tell my docs that unless they start doing this occult blood studies on all patients who they think need anticoagulant therapy. I think they feel that the primary doc should do this.
Any thoughts or advice will be helpful.
Thanks......
Chris


----------



## LLovett (May 13, 2010)

Why are you making them use the single system exam? I have cardiologists and cvt that do the general multisystem exam and hit comprehensive fairly easily. They never use the cardio exam because as you said they don't do many of the requirements.

Laura, CPC, CPMA, CEMC


----------

